# Gunners UP



## Decoyin Drake (Jun 22, 2010)

I am looking to buy a pair of launchers. I am training for Hunt Tests. I am half way throug seniors with an 18 month YLM, but I know I need to invest in this equipment. I have decided on Gunners up but i need some help between the Son of a Gun and the Gunners up model. I drive a suberban and the SOG would fit nicely in back. The price is not that much different. Other than that I am open to any suggestions.

Thanks DD


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

I've got a couple of SOGs that I'm quite happy with. I liked the smaller size and while the throw is not as long as you would get with the full size units, I think that it works for HT throws. 

I was training a few weeks ago with someone who had a mini Zinger and they felt that my SOG did not throw as far. However, my SOGs have preformed flawlessly for 3-4 years, I have had to fix the wiring (put a new plug on) but the newer units have a velcro thing to protect the plug.

I got them from Huntemup.com and with their $25 discount I think that they were $325 drop shipped directly from Gunners Up. You get a lot for the money.

Zingers are great too. I wish that I knew someone with one so I could compare throws side-by-side. Used a Train-rite this weekend at a test - really great throw but a little expensive. Still think that I'm may get one or two of them.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I train with someone who has a SOG. It seems we are always having to worry about where we use it because it just doesn't throw nearly as far as the full size ones. If you have the room, I would get the full sized ones.


----------



## Brian Courser (Feb 10, 2010)

I have two of the full size models one of the older models which I have upgrade (Jerry and the parts department at Gunners Up have been great to work with) and a newer model. I like them both and feel they can put out the marks where I need them. Saving up to get one more


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

I just got two Zinger Winger II's.....I was actually surprised how far they throw for smaller footprint. Worth looking at in my opinion!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I have two SOG's, 4 yrs old and never had a problem. Throws duck plenty far for me,about as far as you can throw one by hand. I use them several days a week and I'm just getting ready to replace the rubber for the first time. (Never stored outside or in the heat)


----------



## Joseph Kendrick (Mar 19, 2010)

I have two originals and have considered a SOG to go along with them. I wish someone would post up some video of the two working side by side.


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

As a Gunners Up Dealer I always try and give RTF'ers as straight a scoop as possible. If I were buying a winger myself and I wanted to get the best value for the money I would buy the full size GU Winger. You Do get a longer throw, and also have the choice of 3 different positions of the rubbers. With all of that said if space is a consideration then by all means buy the shorter SOG they work great and I sell probably more of them then the full size due to ease of transport. I have both and use both every time I do a set up for training. The idea of the video is a great idea, but unfortunately I do not have a video camera. If I can help any of you with pricing or any other questions you can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

To answer your question--- If your using real birds in training then go with the original, you get a far better throw than the SOG. If your using mainly Dokkens or bumpers both will do fine for what you want to do.

As for other brands-- GU, Zinger and Train-Rite. I have first hand knowledge of all 3. They ALL have their place in the retriever training world. There are pros and cons of every winger on the market today- price, size, throw, weight, ect.... To say one is better than the other it like going back to the day old question of Chevy vs Dodge. It depends on the user and their needs.
My 2 cents,
Joe


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Having trained with both, the Zinger is superior to the GU. Mine are nearly 8 years old and still running strong.

Now if you want a truly, completely American made winger which will launch ducks and bumpers call Steve Pittiglio at 810-919-1911. These are new to the market, hand made in Brighton, Michigan by Archer Industries. There is no website, but if you call Steve, I'm sure that he can send you pictures along with pricing. These wingers are strong enough for a 200+ pound man to do pull ups on. Sizes range from the Zinger II equivalent to a large launcher which will toss a duck over 60 yards.


----------



## Josh Ward (Sep 10, 2003)

As a GunnersUp dealer myslef I will echo SouthBryanLabs. The origianls are larger and throw further, but I sell more SOGs than Origs due to the size. I use both on daily basis, have no complaints really about either.


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

i have 2 full size and one sog that way i can use them in various ways


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

If you want a real bird launcher go to www.trainrite.net It will do anything you need to do and their release is the best on the market!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

rookie said:


> If you want a real bird launcher go to www.trainrite.net It will do anything you need to do and their release is the best on the market!


 
so the others are fake bird launchers???

Having trained with both zinger nad GU, GU is far superior.Some of mine are nearly 8 years old and still running strong.

Why would you need a 7' tall winger that a 250 lb man can do pull ups on? You do know they sell bars for that. Not sure why you need to throw a duck 60 yards either........

Look GU, zinger, and trainrite are all good, just depends on what fits your needs and $$$

BTW- my dogs are better than your dogs


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

rookie said:


> If you want a real bird launcher go to www.trainrite.net It will do anything you need to do and their release is the best on the market!


 
Here we go again, rookie is an owner of trainrite. From the contact page on trainrites site;
*Warren Price*

Email: [email protected]
Home: (716) 693-6363
Cell: (716) 807-5839 


In my opinion bad form Mr. Price


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

badbullgator said:


> so the others are fake bird launchers???
> 
> Having trained with both zinger nad GU, GU is far superior.Some of mine are nearly 8 years old and still running strong.
> 
> ...


Who said anything about a 250 pound man hanging on the winger? Not Warren.
As for why to throw a duck 60 yards-- Why not? Maybe you want a blind on a island but dont want to put a person out there. The Train Rite will do it. 
As for for the fake bird launchers comment-- I think Warren meant that if bird placement is important to a trainer the Train Rite has more settings to put the bird where you want it. To the average trainer somwhere close may be good enough, but it might be that you need the bird to hit a specific spot. Other wingers don't have the adjustment that the TrainRite does.

Look-- I own all 3 brands. There are pros and cons to every winger on the market today. As I've said in previous posts everyone has different needs and different sized pockets. But to say mine is the best when your a dealer and have not seen the others in action is bull. 
Cory I don't believe you sell either Zinger or TrainRite, so of course your going to say the GU is better. Maybe it is depending on you situation, but if bird placement is important I know which one I'm dragging out of the truck. And I sell all 3 brands.
BTW- Your dogs may be better than Warrens, but my dogs are better than yours.;-)
Joe


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Desire Dogs said:


> Who said anything about a 250 pound man hanging on the winger? Not Warren.
> As for why to throw a duck 60 yards-- Why not? Maybe you want a blind on a island but dont want to put a person out there. The Train Rite will do it.
> As for for the fake bird launchers comment-- I think Warren meant that if bird placement is important to a trainer the Train Rite has more settings to put the bird where you want it. To the average trainer somwhere close may be good enough, but it might be that you need the bird to hit a specific spot. Other wingers don't have the adjustment that the TrainRite does.
> 
> ...


 
The 250 lb man is directed at this

_Now if you want a truly, completely American made winger which will launch ducks and bumpers call Steve Pittiglio at 810-919-1911. These are new to the market, hand made in Brighton, Michigan by Archer Industries. There is no website, but if you call Steve, I'm sure that he can send you pictures along with pricing. These wingers are strong enough for a 200+ pound man to do pull ups on. Sizes range from the Zinger II equivalent to a large launcher which will toss a duck over 60 yards._

Lets be clear on this I am not in the business of selling anything including wingers. Am I a "dealer" for GU? Yes, but not because I sell them, because I am a friend of Rich. I have sold probably close to 12 wingers to friends and club members in the past 4-5 years. I reccomend GU because I have used all three wingers a LOT and find all three to be about equal (if you check past post you will not find me knocking ZW or TR) but find GU is just a little better in my book and the cost puts them even a little more over the top. Please do not assume to know what I have and have not trained with. I used ZW long before GU was around and have used trainrites many, many times as well as numerous other wingers and launchers.

Sorry but my dogs are still better and so is my truck


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Cory, What do you think about Retriever Specialists products?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I think they are great, best on the market!


----------



## Clay Warren (Nov 3, 2009)

I have both the original and SOG and would say that for all purposes both will do just fine. You wont get as long of throw with the SOG but they throw plenty far enough and, if set up right, the throws will be as long or longer than a hand thrown duck so Iam not sure why there is a big stink about throwing distances. 

However, I wouldnt order from GU right now because there is something going on with their production. If someone would enlighten me on this issue I would appreciate it because I havent gotten a clear answer from the people I have talked to. I ordered another winger on May 27 and have not recieved it yet. As of two weeks ago ship date was supposed to be July 1 and now has been moved back to July 14 and the way it has been going I wouldnt be suprised if I dont get this winger for another month. (Winger is coming direct from GU)


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Corey 
I haved checked our list of Trainrite owners and I do not see your name there nor anyone in the area that you live. Perhaps you could enlighten us to your sorce of the Trainrite launcher. Also our Launcher is only five foot tall and built on the kiss system so that your not buying replacement Parts. It would be nice to place them side by side and then you could judge for yourself which is the launcher of choice. The trainrite is built right here in New York not over seas it is all American except for a couple electrical parts.



badbullgator said:


> The 250 lb man is directed at this
> 
> _Now if you want a truly, completely American made winger which will launch ducks and bumpers call Steve Pittiglio at 810-919-1911. These are new to the market, hand made in Brighton, Michigan by Archer Industries. There is no website, but if you call Steve, I'm sure that he can send you pictures along with pricing. These wingers are strong enough for a 200+ pound man to do pull ups on. Sizes range from the Zinger II equivalent to a large launcher which will toss a duck over 60 yards._
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

ChocoLab21 said:


> I have both the original and SOG and would say that for all purposes both will do just fine. You wont get as long of throw with the SOG but they throw plenty far enough and, if set up right, the throws will be as long or longer than a hand thrown duck so Iam not sure why there is a big stink about throwing distances.
> 
> However, I wouldnt order from GU right now because there is something going on with their production. If someone would enlighten me on this issue I would appreciate it because I havent gotten a clear answer from the people I have talked to. I ordered another winger on May 27 and have not recieved it yet. As of two weeks ago ship date was supposed to be July 1 and now has been moved back to July 14 and the way it has been going I wouldnt be suprised if I dont get this winger for another month. (Winger is coming direct from GU)


GU is out of stock right now. The last update I got was a mid July ship date. I believe I was told they are waiting on a container of frames to come in.
Joe


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

rookie said:


> Corey
> I haved checked our list of Trainrite owners and I do not see your name there nor anyone in the area that you live. Perhaps you could enlighten us to your sorce of the Trainrite launcher. Also our Launcher is only five foot tall and built on the kiss system so that your not buying replacement Parts. It would be nice to place them side by side and then you could judge for yourself which is the launcher of choice. The trainrite is built right here in New York not over seas it is all American except for a couple electrical parts.


 
Actually my mistate, I was thining of Shur-Toss from Dogs Afield with Trainrite releases I guess I have not seen not use trainrite wingers


----------



## fetchitupup (Jun 23, 2008)

Desire Dogs said:


> GU is out of stock right now. The last update I got was a mid July ship date. I believe I was told they are waiting on a container of frames to come in.
> Joe


yep, this is true. Waiting on mine to be shipped as we speak. Looking forward to getting to use them.


----------



## Hughes (Nov 30, 2009)

I've had both and I like the SOG because the are smaller


----------

